
NGINX Plus vs. F5 BIG-IP: A Price-Performance Comparison - anontestuser234
https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-plus-vs-f5-big-ip-a-price-performance-comparison/
======
mshook
Nice but: \- admin interface? For having managed plenty of Apache servers
running as reverse proxy servers, it's nice to have a GUI when there are
hundreds of rules you can mess^Wfuck with \- high end appliance? I mean it's
cool 2 Nginx Plus running on 2 R730 can have the same RPS than one 11050 but
then how do you route traffic to these 2 Nginx servers?

